# Common Hex Head Sockets used



## jculber

What are the common sizes of Allen wrenches needed to tighten most lugs in panels and breakers? I need to get some in a socket form for my torque wrench. The only problem I am finding is they are so short that they can't seem to fit into the breaker and reach the lug. Know where I can find some longer ones? 1/2" drive is o.k. but I do prefer 3/8" Drive.

Thanks


----------



## kevmanTA

My 3/16" is used the most, but 5/16 and 3/8 are common.


----------



## Jlarson

Personally I use everything from about 7/32 on up on lugs. Stanley PROTO has long hex sockets, good selection drive size wise and hex size.


----------



## jza

3/8 and 1/2.


----------



## Frasbee

Google.

You can find just about anything.

I'd get a whole set though, and just put what's used the most in the bag I carry around.


----------



## mikeh32

buy the set, as one will normally cost half the price


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

3/16 on occasion ,1/4,5/16,3/8 Is what I use in a industrial environment.
I prefer the long ones that I can attach to a 3/8 ratchet.
I also have color coded them with phasing tape to match nut driver color code.3/16 black,1/4 red,5/16 yellow,3/8 blue.


----------



## HARRY304E

jculber said:


> What are the common sizes of Allen wrenches needed to tighten most lugs in panels and breakers? I need to get some in a socket form for my torque wrench. The only problem I am finding is they are so short that they can't seem to fit into the breaker and reach the lug. Know where I can find some longer ones? 1/2" drive is o.k. but I do prefer 3/8" Drive.
> 
> Thanks


You can find it here..http://www.stanleyproto.com/default...ETS&strSiteName=PROTO&strDefaultCatalog=PROTO


----------



## 480sparky

1/4" up to 7/8"


----------



## A Little Short

480sparky said:


> 1/4" up to 7/8"


What brand are these? Did the torque wrenches come with it?


----------



## mikeh32

look like craftsman...


----------



## Demac

http://www.skhandtool.com/products/bit-sockets/product.aspx?ID=4160&view=view

You should probably try these and let me know if its worth it for me to get them. 

Seriously though, I've been curious about the new SK line of stuff and have been looking at these.


----------



## 480sparky

mikeh32 said:


> look like craftsman...


The wrenches are. The sockets & bits are a hodgepodge of what was available at the time.


----------



## Jamuz

Check out eBay, sk, snap on, Mac, matco, proto, etc.


----------

